# 2011 Cruze Specs !!!



## adhityaen (Aug 15, 2010)

yea, that's a bit of good information on the 2011 cruze and as well as we members are able to get the information very early and in full. thanks.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I own a 2010 one, but I get this feeling that I should have held out for the 2011. Anyways, I love my car.


----------



## Cruzer (Oct 18, 2010)

How big of a difference is the 2010 and 2011 Cruze??

Any idea what model specs will get each of the wheel sizes? I would love the 18's.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> How big of a difference is the 2010 and 2011 Cruze??
> 
> Any idea what model specs will get each of the wheel sizes? I would love the 18's.


18's will be wonderful on the cruze. The factory 16 inch rims are a bit too small and the 20 inch rims on DUB edition cruze are too big! 18 inch is just right.  

Thanks OP for posting the spec's. For such a small car the cruze has big car features and some features other manufactures are lacking.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

Cruzer said:


> How big of a difference is the 2010 and 2011 Cruze??
> 
> Any idea what model specs will get each of the wheel sizes? I would love the 18's.


i think the ltz will come with 18 inch rims. i know the top of the line cruze comes with the 18 inch rims as stock rims. but the 18 inch rims are available for the other trims for an extra price.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...don't believe _everything_ printed in those GM Cruze phamphlets.

...for instance, originally (as printed in the GM Cruze brochure) the spare tire was "optional" and the "airpump/sealant" was standard.

...however, customer push-back seems to have caused GM to switch back to having the $100 "compact spare tire & spare wheel (including jack and lug nut wrench)" be standard...all of the showroom cars at our two local dealerships have the spare tire.

...additionally, the airpump unit alone costs $135, is made in China, and probably wouldn't last the life of the car (we bought one).


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...don't believe _everything_ printed in those GM Cruze phamphlets.
> 
> ...for instance, originally (as printed in the GM Cruze brochure) the spare tire was "optional" and the "airpump/sealant" was standard.
> 
> ...


i think they're just using it as a way to charge us for the spare tire... its "optional" but every car on any my local dealers lots seem to have one, along with that 100 dollar fee

(except some cheap base cobalts and aveo's)


----------



## crusin_cruze (Nov 10, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...don't believe _everything_ printed in those GM Cruze phamphlets.
> 
> ...for instance, originally (as printed in the GM Cruze brochure) the spare tire was "optional" and the "airpump/sealant" was standard.
> 
> ...


$135 for a air pump unit is ridiculous, you can pick up one for $20-30 at most at any auto parts store lol


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I’d like to put the “smart brain” who replaced the spare tire with airpump/sealant to fix his vehicle after a flat at 50-70 MPH when you have to drive the car on a flat before you can stop it. Of course in a cold day with some wind also. With some luck, maybe this will happen in an area without cell phone signal. I can bet the “brain” will think again about this “improvement”. Or maybe not, he will wait a couple hours in his car for a cop showing up and help him…..
To be honest I like a normal tire as spare!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> To be honest I like a *normal tire* as spare!


...my thoughts too! Unfortunately, the existing wheel-well depression in the trunk cannot hold a normal sized tire & rim (ugh)!


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

My Mustang has this set up too because of the Brembo brake package and the fact that a spare wheel wouldn't fit over the brake calipers. I guess this is becoming somewhat common in new vehicles?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the whole situation reminds me of a CAMEL being a HORSE that was designed by a COMMITTEE.

...which sorta begs the question: _who_ was on the SPARE TIRE COMMITTEE for the CRUZE?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Again they're really just using this as a way to charge us for the spare since it's "optional" but 99% of dealer cars will have the spare tire


----------



## beastykato (Nov 27, 2010)

You only have to pay the dealer for the spare tire if you agree to it. I know if I were to buy a Cruze I would have them take the price of the tire off or walk out the door. I never pay more than invoice for my cars anyway though.


----------

